# Help? Moving to Vancouver from UK and new to forums.



## annieb10 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi there, moving to Vancouver from the UK with my boyfriend in September and looking for all the help and advice i can get please, as well as hopefully make some new friends, connections, and such before we get there.

To be honest, i dont know where to start with it all. All i know is that we are definitely going to Vancouver! I have just been searching the internet looking for immigration advice or lawyers, as well as looking on job boards etc. To say that i have a head full of flumps right now, would be an understatement!
How is the best way to go about things? I dont know my hand from my elbow right now... We just want to get visas and jobs there and embrace the life. We have already looking into the city, cost of living, work expectations etc (such as the little vacation time) but the million dollar questin ishow do we actually get these things? The visa and the jobs? Ohhhhh my head!

So we are both late 30s and i have Lab Technician and an Admin background and my bf is currently a CNC operator/supervisor, with Oil and Gas jobs previously. 
So i would appreciate any help i can get and hopefully connect with a few Vancouverites too 

Thanks in advance
Annie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I take it you're coming on a reccie because it's unlikely you'll have a visa by September. You should read Immigrate to Canada
Vancouver is a very expensive place to live but I wish you Good Luck.


----------



## annieb10 (Jun 6, 2015)

*confuzzled*

Haha I dont even know what a reccie is! Still sat scouring the net for immigration lawyers or advisors x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Reccie=Reconnoiter. Most people contemplating take a trip to get the lay of the land. Really an expensive vacation. Perhaps you've visited Vancouver before.
As regards hiring an Immigration Agent/Lawyer I would counsel you to be very careful. There are some who are shysters, will take your money and provide little in return. You seem to be well educated and should be capable of doing the paperwork by yourself.


----------

